# Full size drain machine



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

So right now I want to start picking up some other plumbers drain work. I want the baddest drum machine that God has let someone build. I have drooling over a spartan 2001 but now I'm reading reviews saying they have gone to crap solo... What should I buy?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I have the spartan 2001 and I really enjoy running it. Cant say I have any issues with it


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

That sir is fancy jetter. I assume you like it as well.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Love my Duracable DM175. Plenty of power,doesn't slow down for anything. Got a 5/8" drum and a 3/4" drum. Best drum machine I've ever used and I've used many over the last 24 years.


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

Rigid k-7500


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I have an older model spartan 2001 Ive used it a handful of times prior to grabbing my K-60. Even though I use my K-60 mostly, that doesn't change the fact the 2001 is a beast, but it's just a 1065 that breaks down, and has a break which I actually like.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Get the dreel . The drill and eel setup. This setup is a true beast .


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

spartian 1065 is the best "drum " machene in my honest opinion .. with that said they are heavy and i have a ridgid k60 sectional lol


----------



## Yoram Manzur (Sep 17, 2009)

Gorlitz GO68hd


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I would recommend spartan 2001. We have had it for years and have been very happy. But id rather drag my jetter hose & remote down the basement rthan that heavy machine.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Whatever you choose just stay very far away from Trojan Worldwide.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

affordabledrain said:


> Get the dreel . The drill and eel setup. This setup is a true beast .


 it is an absolute beast, I just used it this morning and it is my go to set up, but it is limited, a real pain in finished spaces. and destroys 3 inch schedual 30 90'S. not a good all around machine but great in it's place.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

saysflushable said:


> it is an absolute beast, I just used it this morning and it is my go to set up, but it is limited, a real pain in finished spaces. and destroys 3 inch schedual 30 90'S. not a good all around machine but great in it's place.


 
This is the first I have heard of it destroying fittings?

The set up is limited, Like most. I am I guess we will say lucky. Most of the homes or buildings. I deal with. Have an outside cleanout or one in the basement. Which is hardly finished. I do keep a Spartan 1065. for the rare occasion I have to pull the toilet. In my views. If the place does not have a accessiable cleanout. they need to have one installed.

I have heard of guys using a drop head attachment to run the set up thru toilet flanges. I have only attempted it once. Was not bad once I was confident I was in the line and not going up the stack.

I would recommend the Dreel and maybe a large drum. to cover most calls. I believe a jetter and the dreel will be the best equipped way. But f money is tite those two should get you by, and open a lot of lines other could not


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

Yoram Manzur said:


> Gorlitz GO68hd


I looked at Gorlitz. They look cool but do they have a foot switch?


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

I already have K-60, K-400, and K-45 plus a trailer jetter from Hot Jet USA. I have basically worn the K-60 out and I would like the option of 165 feet of cable on a drum I don't have to load 15 feet at a time. I've never even run a drum machine but it seems the new machines with cable guides would be good. I gotten my hand caught in the K-60 a couple times and thats bad enough never mind a drum machine.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey doubletap.....what's your thoughts on your jetter? you like it?


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Then I would look at the 1065


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Depends on the size of the line and growth of tree roots. I had a 2001 once...sold it for a k1500. I get a 6 in through 3" co's all the time and I couldn't be happier. But if I had to go back to doin 4 a day I'd look into machines that come apart. I think like the spartan 2001 the k7500 drum can be carried in seperately from the frame which is nice when your by yourself.


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

All the weights in the cable. Stair climber works great on the K-7500. Why would you carry it when it comes on a dolly? I've never broke mine down to do a job. I've never ran a Spartan but, I would highly recommend a 7500.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

All Pro said:


> All the weights in the cable. Stair climber works great on the K-7500. Why would you carry it when it comes on a dolly? I've never broke mine down to do a job. I've never ran a Spartan but, I would highly recommend a 7500.


Yea really... I keep the wheels on my K-7500 drum too...:laughing:
In fact the only time my drum ever comes off is if I'm going to be running a 2nd drum on the job...

In which case I'm taking the empty frame outside to put the 2nd drum on it so it has wheels and a stair climber when I bring that in....
:thumbup:


I think I just figured out why the K-60 users think drum machines are slower and harder to use... They need to stop taking them apart and carrying the pieces inside to reassemble them... :laughing:


----------



## Yoram Manzur (Sep 17, 2009)

Doubletap said:


> I looked at Gorlitz. They look cool but do they have a foot switch?


yes they have both a power and air foot switch. The machine is a beast and best of all it is quiet. I have had customers come outside wondering if I have begun snaking the drain.


----------



## A Fast Plumbing (Nov 6, 2012)

This appears to be a decision based on many factors. Some may be your region, cable length, capabilities, environments your work will be at, and types of homes or businesses you will be cleaning drains in. You need to ask your self a few questions. 

1. Will you routinely be having to use your machine in basements or areas requiring you to use stairs to get to the drains? If so you may want a machine that breaks down or has an easy to use upright "hand truck" style design. 

2. Will the sound the machine makes during its operation be a factor? Think about schools, hospitals, libraries, senior facilities, etc... 

3. How much rooter cable length do you need? Will you be encountering a lot of tree roots? I find that torque developed by the motor, cable diameter, and inner core cable design is a big deal when dealing with root stoppages. 

4. You must also plan that your machine will wear out parts as you use it to make your fortune with it. Will parts be readily available if you need them? Great rooter machines are very durable goods and should last a long time if properly maintained. No matter how well you maintain your machine, cables wear out and become comprimised, the guide tube that aids in coiling the cable into the barrel will wear, bearings will eventually deteriorate, etc.. You need to plan maintenance intervals for these items. 

I laugh when I get called in to retrieve the previous plumbers partial cable length from the drain. When I do pull the other guys cable out it always appears to be either a cheap A$$ version of cable, or a severly kinked cable that should have been removed from service years earlier. 

5. Buy quality once and save money in the future. Harbor Freight Tools quality equipment will be an initial low initial investment, but won't stand the test of time.


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Yea really... I keep the wheels on my K-7500 drum too...:laughing:
> In fact the only time my drum ever comes off is if I'm going to be running a 2nd drum on the job...
> 
> In which case I'm taking the empty frame outside to put the 2nd drum on it so it has wheels and a stair climber when I bring that in....
> ...



I hear try that. Everyone wanting a guide hose makes me laugh even harder.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

All Pro said:


> I hear try that. Everyone wanting a guide hose makes me laugh even harder.


 I really don't get the whole guide hose business. Feeling the cable is crucial for proper drain cleaning.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

GO68HD or the Spartan 1065 if your wanting a large drum machine. I'd go with a K60 or Spartan 300 for portability, unless you go up against 6" clay/concrete alot.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Doubletap said:


> I looked at Gorlitz. They look cool but do they have a foot switch?


Per. FED. OSHA. all drain cleaning machines sold after a certain date are required to have foot pedals,

When I ran my shop in L.A. Rigid came out with a Retrofit notice on their 
Model 300 machines per OSHA. to add foot pedals at no cost to Plumbers
early 1990's


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> I really don't get the whole guide hose business. Feeling the cable is crucial for proper drain cleaning.


Why do you knock guid hoses? Have you ever used one? Whats the difference between a guide hose pushing back or a bare cable pushing on a pair of gloves?

I use ridgid snakes with a guide house for tub drains & kitchen sinks. I like them especially for kitchen, It eliminates all the clean up from under the cabinet.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> Why do you knock guid hoses? Have you ever used one? Whats the difference between a guide hose pushing back or a bare cable pushing on a pair of gloves?


No! I don't use guide hoses...
As DrainPro Stated, "Feeling the cable is crucial for proper drain cleaning."

I concur...


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Redwood said:


> No! I don't use guide hoses...
> As DrainPro Stated, "Feeling the cable is crucial for proper drain cleaning."
> 
> I concur...



I guess we will agree to disagree. but I can tell you I have no problem feeling the cable.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> I guess we will agree to disagree. but I can tell you I have no problem feeling the cable.


How can you feel the cable when your not actually touching it? Also, please explain to me why you need a guide hose?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> Why do you knock guid hoses? Have you ever used one? Whats the difference between a guide hose pushing back or a bare cable pushing on a pair of gloves? I use ridgid snakes with a guide house for tub drains & kitchen sinks. I like them especially for kitchen, It eliminates all the clean up from under the cabinet.


 The feeling I'm talking about is not the cable pushing back. It's the subtle changes in the way the cable turns in my hands, it's the way certain spots in a line feel tight when I pull back. It's feeling the cable going into and out of a belly. It's feeling myself going through a stoppage. Its knowing the difference between hard grease and a damaged pipe. Its the difference between cutting roots and digging into roots. It's hard for me to put into words but a drain guy with the "feel" knows exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> How can you feel the cable when your not actually touching it? Also, please explain to me why you need a guide hose?


To me its no different than wearing gloves. It's still something between the cable and your hands. 

I like the guide hose for several reasons but the big one is it eliminates the mess. No more cleaning of the cabinet space. I can also hear the motor making different noise too. 

So in your opinion you'd never own a ridgid 40 or 45











This has a guid hose would you still use it?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> The feeling I'm talking about is not the cable pushing back. It's the subtle changes in the way the cable turns in my hands, it's the way certain spots in a line feel tight when I pull back. It's feeling the cable going into and out of a belly. It's feeling myself going through a stoppage. Its knowing the difference between hard grease and a damaged pipe. Its the difference between cutting roots and digging into roots. It's hard for me to put into words but a drain guy with the "feel" knows exactly what I'm talking about.


Exactly...
We are the guys that get sent to the calls that beat up our co-workers for most of their day...

We go to the hotel and clean 2 separate back to back tub lines in 20 minutes just going through the trap of one of the tubs....

We go to the college dorm that has the double vanities on the cross tee's and find the drop...

We clean a sewer line and say there is a root intrusion 15' out, a offset joint at 30' out and at 50' there is a belly in the line. Then the camera comes out and proves it...:yes:

We don't throw away our senses with a guide hose...


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

That k-40s not a pro machine. It's sold at H.D. and the hose is for amateur safety. I do tubs and bathroom sinks with a 3800 with a 1/4" sink drum. Pro machine. NO hose


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

All Pro said:


> That k-40s not a pro machine. It's sold at H.D. and the hose is for amateur safety. I do tubs and bathroom sinks with a 3800 with a 1/4" sink drum. Pro machine. NO hose


I also use the K-3800 with 1/4" drum on tubs...
No guide hose...:thumbup:


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

Redwood said:


> I also use the K-3800 with 1/4" drum on tubs...
> No guide hose...:thumbup:


Best all around machine IMO. There's not much that can't be cleared with a k-3800 and a k-7500. Pretty much all you need. I Am curious about the k-60 though. I've never seen anyone run a sectional. It seems like alot of set up and mess. Can it really cut roots. It seems like most the guys that use them are down south a little further. I'm in CT.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

All Pro said:


> Best all around machine IMO. There's not much that can't be cleared with a k-3800 and a k-7500. Pretty much all you need. I Am curious about the k-60 though. I've never seen anyone run a sectional. It seems like alot of set up and mess. Can it really cut roots. It seems like most the guys that use them are down south a little further. I'm in CT.


Yea Our roll it around back through the Bilco hatch and down the stairs, run it out about 80-90' and done seems to suit the drum machines more than sectionals....

We'll jet what we can't get... :laughing:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> To me its no different than wearing gloves. It's still something between the cable and your hands. I like the guide hose for several reasons but the big one is it eliminates the mess. No more cleaning of the cabinet space. I can also hear the motor making different noise too. So in your opinion you'd never own a ridgid 40 or 45 This has a guid hose would you still use it?


 I would not use that machine for a couple of reasons. The first is that the cable is not anchored to the drum. The other is the guide hose. I'd never use one.

For sinks I use my DM150 with a 5/16" drum. I'm also a big fan of the K3800. For tubs and basins I use a General Handylectric or any other hand gun with a Jacobs chuck. I never get the cabinet dirty because I always run water while snaking. Basins I do right from the top, some kitchens too if the strainer permits it and it's not too long of a run.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> I would not use that machine for a couple of reasons. The first is that the cable is not anchored to the drum. The other is the guide hose. I'd never use one.
> 
> For sinks I use my DM150 with a 5/16" drum. I'm also a big fan of the K3800. For tubs and basins I use a General Handylectric or any other hand gun with a Jacobs chuck. I never get the cabinet dirty because I always run water while snaking. Basins I do right from the top, some kitchens too if the strainer permits it and it's not too long of a run.


With the k3800 do you use a self feeder.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> With the k3800 do you use a self feeder.


No. Never used a feeder on any cable less than 5/8".


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

All Pro said:


> That k-40s not a pro machine. It's sold at H.D. and the hose is for amateur safety. I do tubs and bathroom sinks with a 3800 with a 1/4" sink drum. Pro machine. NO hose


I think the k40 is considered a pro machine but the k30 is the all plastic junk.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I bought a Gorlitz go 250/350 sink machine way back in 2001,
I still have the stainless steel trunk never been used !

I am always amazed at how many plumbers that buy our small machines and want the power feed on them !


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I must admit I don't know what a belly feels like. Are we talking big gigantic bellies?


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> I think the k40 is considered a pro machine but the k30 is the all plastic junk.


You may be right. That plastic pos is what I thought it was. But I'M still not a fan of the guide hose. Like drain pro said you have to run water to clean the cable on the way out. You should run water anyway to clean the line right. I never really had a big problem with grease flying.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

theplungerman said:


> *i must admit i don't know what a belly feels like.* are we talking big gigantic bellies?




Noob...


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

theplungerman said:


> I must admit I don't know what a belly feels like. Are we talking big gigantic bellies?



Try listening, it get's splashy or quite depending on the depth of the belly.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> Try listening, it get's splashy or quite depending on the depth of the belly.


Yep... A big enough one you won't hear the brook running down the middle of the street or cars running over manhole covers...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Yep... A big enough one you won't hear the brook running down the middle of the street or cars running over manhole covers...


Exactly!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Why all this concern with making a mess. Lay down a two dollar tarp and buy some cleaning supplies. We get amazing compliments and reviews for taking less than five mins to spray some degreaser wipe down and disinfect. The shelf closest to camera in this photo is nothing but shuebee boot covers and cleaning supplies


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> View attachment 32981
> 
> 
> Why all this concern with making a mess. Lay down a two dollar tarp and buy some cleaning supplies. We get amazing compliments and reviews for taking less than five mins to spray some degreaser wipe down and disinfect. The shelf closest to camera in this photo is nothing but shuebee boot covers and cleaning supplies


Nothing like being ultra clean to make a customer happy.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Try listening, it get's splashy or quite depending on the depth of the belly.


Interesting, thanks for that.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Yep... A big enough one you won't hear the brook running down the middle of the street or cars running over manhole covers...


Almost all city sewers I see the water is slow moving, and not loud enough hear. BUT,,, this technique I haven't heard about. Thanks.


----------

